# All White HM Turning Marble???



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought something seemed odd every time I looked at him. It started with some pink at the tip of his dorsal fin and hints of gray running through his tail. Now is is starting to blossom with blues, grays, pinks and black 

I think he will become a Marble HM!

I will post an updated pic as soon as I get my batteries working :-?


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> I thought something seemed odd every time I looked at him. It started with some pink at the tip of his dorsal fin and hints of gray running through his tail. Now is is starting to blossom with blues, gays, pinks and black
> 
> I think he will become a Marble HM!
> 
> I will post an updated pic as soon as I get my batteries working :-?


Grays*


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

cdlourie said:


> Grays*


......XD lol, I put "gays"..........my betta has gays all over his body! gah!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol!! That's so cute! You never really know what you will end up with marbles, do you? I can't wait to see the picture!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are some pictures!!!


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

He is stunning! His tail almost looks like it is sparkling, it's so bright...


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

lavallin said:


> He is stunning! His tail almost looks like it is sparkling, it's so bright...


Agreed! He's a very gorgeous fish.


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

He is beautiful.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

appledust said:


> He is beautiful.


Thank you! Not bad for a Petco betta ^_^


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

ahh i want him!!


----------



## Kethlas (Jan 13, 2011)

My Camelot did the same thing...he was a very pretty silver white when I got him, then he started to marble...he's black and white now, and kinda looks like a swimming piece of marble or granite.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, wow! gorgeous fish  I bought a white betta with perriwinkle blue fins, and some random dark blue splotches on its body. its fins are now half pink, and he has a maroon face!  Marbles like to change colour. Also, the water quality at the store may not have been very good, so he is showing his true colours haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yupp he is definitely becoming a Marble i love marbles but my dream is to have a platinum white HM male soon.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

So pretty now! I hear alot of white bettas can marble on ya. xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea its pretty sad to see it because you would like a white then they go and marble, but they have the same personality, which is good!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't mind mine changing, I had a feeling me might cause when I got him he did have a grayish head.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well thats a sign


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

That's an awesome betta!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't know how many bettas actually marble. I would love a marble betta one day. The little guy you see in my avatar is a white betta from petco. He is the cutest thing and I was sook expecting him to marble but he never did. The only thing is that he has one smLl black spot in his tail. But it actually looks really cute.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder how he'll end up! He's already looking great! 

Hey, never down on a petco betta. Petco's got great fish.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> I wonder how he'll end up! He's already looking great!
> 
> Hey, never down on a petco betta. Petco's got great fish.


I never do! I love their betta selection. I wish I knew where the petco by me gets their stock so I could go look around.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

ME TOO. They have the best variety in my whole city! Even aquarium specialist stores have a hard time competing.  I do wonder where they come from... I'm going to ask next time I'm there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree petco does have greate fish just not many great people


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

The fish are cute, but the problem is the conditions they're in. So it is really hard to get healthy fish from there, unless you come in on shipment day.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with Fawnleaf He/She knows what he/she is talking about.

@fawnleaf: Im sorry but i cannot keep saying he/she, i think its rude, are you a man or a woman? Just for future references?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a girl. Lol I have always wanted to go to a breeder and see their fish. I would love to see bettas being sold in proper conditions. Then maybe my fish would have a better chance of being healthy.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay Thank you (FL)! Sorry just i feel its disrespect ful to just assume as well as call by He or She lol.

I have too wanted to go to a breeder to see their stock as well.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree. I was a little bummed at my petco today. Went to get a bio-wheal and check on the bettas. 3 were dead and rotting. I put them on the counter for the staff.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

What is a bio-wheel? I never heard of it. Do you like it?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Fawnleaf said:


> What is a bio-wheel? I never heard of it. Do you like it?


They are an awesome wet/dry filter system. I hear it makes tanks VERY clean. Here is a link:

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/bio-wheel_filters.htm


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Video of him here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yyPqhZFRmc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

How gorgeous!!! Comet is starting to be more red than blue.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i have heard of a bio wheel, they are supposed to be very good


----------

